# Anchor Line



## Brian Braithwaite (Jan 8, 2009)

Anyone out there from Egidia/Caledonia 1960/64.(K)


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Brian

Was on the Caledonia for around 3 - 4 months as 2nd R/O. Despite being the only Sassenach in the crew (all the Deck Officers were Scots, the Chief R/O and all the Engineers were Ulstermen, crew Goanese) I had a wonderful time. This could have been because some of the 300 or so passengers were friendly young ladies..and I was only nineteen... 

My Discharge Book shows I signed on in Glasgow 30 December 1960 and paid off in Liverpool 14 March '61. Good memories despite being in a minority of one!


----------



## Robinj (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi Brian, I was junior R/O on the Egidia Dec/60 to Mar/61, your name rings a bell you were apprentice along with Brian Purvis. Senior R/O was P.J. Kelly afraid they are the only names I can remember. The trip was Glasgow, Liverpool to India and Pakistan. Regards Robin


----------



## neilcowan (Mar 4, 2008)

Just seen this - so a late reply! I was first tripper cadet on Egidia May1959 -Sept 1959. The company then sold 3 ships (the remaining T class on the Atlantic - at least that was their story) and I was redundant almost before I started! Went then to Lyles and stayed with them until 3rd Mate then joined RFA.
All the best
Neil


----------

